# Rear Coil Spring mounting



## jasin (Jun 16, 2008)

Greetings. 
Got a 1967 GTO and I am replacing the rear coil springs. There are 2 clamps for the spring and a large bushing. How exzactly do they get installed to hold down the spring? clamp, bushing, clamp, bottem of spring?

Help me out if you know or got pics of the rear underneath or side.

Thanks.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is a link thru amazon of Paul Zazarine's GTO restoration guide, you may or may not be able to display this page without signing up with Amazon. If you can't see the page let me know.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/sitbv3/rea...DtLZfMzUQbSbX CfqcMU2gyLhwGrzn1HRhi6xdgZfqo=#


----------



## jasin (Jun 16, 2008)

Ya , I see it, same pic I already have, unfortunatly it does NOT show the clamping hardware I have, just shows the one rear spring clamp. I have a large tubular bushing/extension and two spring clamps,, one that looks like in the pic and another that is circular with a depression that fits in that bushing it looks like.......

Any idea what I am describing? heh
Wish I had a installed picture.......


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

It may be an aftermarket lift kit, can you upload a picture in the attachments of your next reply?


----------



## jasin (Jun 16, 2008)

*pic*

Here's a picture.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I dunno, but doesn't that kinda looks like a coil spring extention or something, like a lift kit that 05GTO suggested?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The lower part attaches on top of the coil spring pig tail and bolts to the axle. The other 2 items look like a home made lift kit, is there a spacer between the top of the shocks and the frame where the shocks mount?


----------



## jasin (Jun 16, 2008)

No spacer at top, but bottem shock mount(s) looks like it was welded on before. New shocks are installed now.
Also the "lower part" (clamp)that sits on top of the lower part of spring, and ultimatly to the axle, does not fit snuggly against the spring and the perch. So the spring is loose.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I wonder if someone didn`t do some MODing under there. The shocks should limit the rear axle downward movement and stop the axle from dropping down to allow the spring to be loose. Normally you would have to remove the shocks in order to get the axle assembly to drop down far enough to get the spring loose or out.
Could you maybe take a picture of the shocks and mounting points for the shocks? Also, could you measure the shocks collapsed and extended?

*EDIT*
I just had mine apart today and called NAPA, the shocks are the same between `65 and `67 W/O HD suspension. My shocks measure 12.5" collapsed and 20.5" extended.


----------



## jasin (Jun 16, 2008)

I'll measure the shock tomorrow


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

jasin said:


> View attachment 3014
> 
> 
> View attachment 3015
> ...


Problem # 1, your coil spring is upside-down. The pig tail goes on the bottom.
Problem # 2, there is a spacer that mounts on top of the spring and the car sits on the spacer .
Problem #3, The bottom item in the below picture sits on top of the pig tail and bolts to the plate on the axle.

The pig tail is the part of the spring that is smaller in diamete than the rest of the spring.










Coil spring spacer,


----------



## jasin (Jun 16, 2008)

1)Coil spring is same on top and bottem(called the company and they said install either way), I swapped it around anyway. 
2)the insert/insulator is not reused, wrong size anyway, new coil not the same as oem coil(also called company and the guy said no need for it)
3)The coil spring clamp doesn't clamp down on the spring, the spring perches are not right for this spring annd clamp. Looks like they were welded on later, not oem I assume.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The springs don`t seem right. What company made them and what`s the part #?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Below are pictures of my 67 with a late 60s or early 70s type c 12 bolt rear end and pictures of the 66 with the correct rear end. The 67 has black springs and the 66 has gray springs.

Also, there is a picture of the rear original coil springs removed from the 66 which include the insulator-spacer.

Good luck,


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Images of 67 service manual;


----------



## jasin (Jun 16, 2008)

Hotchkis is where springs are from
19930003 Rear coil, 67-72 A-body

not sure what the deal is on this thing, looks like the spring perchs were welded on the axle, think they are way different then the original

Also see there are 2 holes on the bottem shock mount, I went to move the shock up to the top one, perfect fit, but the angle didn't look right so I dropped it back down again

I just clamped the damn thing with both clamps for now, sitting on the upside down bowl of the spring perch....till I think of something else....

Thanks for the help


----------

